# Ogólne > Badania >  Niepokojący rozmaz krwi

## maurini

Witam Serdecznie
- mam 35 lat, waga 88kg, płeć M.
W 2010 roku miałem usunięte migdały, w 2014 roku wyprostowana przegrodę. W kwietniu br miałem usunięty wyrostek. Postanowiłem, że zrobię sobie kompletne wyniki krwi i wynik trochę dał mi do myślenia.
Wyniki są poniżej. Pytanie moje to: jakie zrobić dodatkowe badania aby określić co jest przyczyną nieprawidłowości w rozmazie krwi?

----------


## nnn123

Najprawdopodobniej:

1. Infekcja wirusowa.
2. Lekki niedobór żelaza.

----------


## maurini

> Najprawdopodobniej:
> 
> 1. Infekcja wirusowa.
> 2. Lekki niedobór żelaza.


W takim razie jakie badania mogę zrobić aby bardziej zlokalizować gdzie ta infekcja, lub jakie wirusy?
Odnośnie żelaza to miała byc zrobiona jego zawartość, ale chyba przeoczyłem podczas zlecania badania.

----------


## maurini

> Najprawdopodobniej:
> 
> 1. Infekcja wirusowa.
> 2. Lekki niedobór żelaza.


W takim razie jakie badania mogę zrobić aby bardziej zlokalizować gdzie ta infekcja, lub jakie wirusy?
Odnośnie żelaza to miała byc zrobiona jego zawartość, ale chyba przeoczyłem podczas zlecania badania.

----------


## nnn123

Powtórz morfologię i rozmaz za jakiś czas. Wirusów jest w cholerę. Badanie w kierunku każdego jednego trochę kosztuje. na razie bierz wit c albo leki immunopresyjne bez recepty.

Z bad. podstawowych widzę że nie zrobiłeś bad. og. moczu. Warto by następnym razem machnąć. Tym bardziej że jest niedrogie i może pozwolić na zawężenie kręgu poszukiwań.

Jak jesteś bardzo uparty na diagnostykę niedoboru*żelaza (co często jest przejściowe) to zbadaj: żelazo, transferrynę i ferrytynę. Choć istnieje niewielka szansa że to coś zupełnie innego.

----------

